# Dehydrated Lambsquarters?



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Sooooo, I'm sitting there stareing at.....what was once a large part of my garden. It is full of lambsquarter 6ft tall. 
I know it's edible in many ways ( don't need those recipes)...... but, has any one dehydrated it, perhaps to use in an herbed bread?? It that possible? Or, will it be oogie?


----------



## Ray (Dec 5, 2002)

NO, but I'd bet you could easily dry it and reconstitute it in winter as a spinach like dish that would rule!!, I know that lambs quarter it one of the best flavored plants on earth to my taste. investigate using the seeds as they are quite good too.


----------



## Horseyrider (Aug 8, 2010)

I'd go with oogie. Lamb's quarters are best when very young and tender. I'd think a six footer would taste nasty. 

I'd rather saute some in bacon fat and chopped onion and freeze it like that.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

There are some young ones out there, too. Think I'll snatch them up and stick them in the dehydrator.
Thanks!!!


----------



## kenworth (Feb 12, 2011)

Let us know about the drying, and what you plan to use it for. TY!


----------



## Mid Tn Mama (May 11, 2002)

I've dehydrated chard. Bet it would taste just like that or better when used in spaghetti, casseroles and such! Go for it! The Lord provides....


----------



## kenworth (Feb 12, 2011)

I'm wondering about collards now.


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

kenworth said:


> I'm wondering about collards now.


I've done turnip greens and cabbage...work great in soups! Collards should too.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I'm drying kale now. Kale really needs to be blanched or steamed before dehydrating. If you don't cook it first the larger veins (not the largest, it's too tough to cook) are very tough and don't reconstitute well. I would think other collards and lambs quarter would need to be blanched or steamed before drying.

Try it. I didn't know about the kale until I tried it. I dried a batch, then tried mixing it like I would normally eat it (with ramen noodles or instant rice). No sense in going to all that trouble if you don't like the end result.


----------

